

HN: What Twitter feeds to you follow? - rondale_sc

I'm embarrassingly new to twitter, and am wondering if and how the HN crowd uses twitter effectively?  By 'effectively' I mean as a resource that helps stay informed about useful and germane information.
======
effigies
Personally, I don't use it to stay informed. I don't think it's well designed
for that purpose. While there are many people/companies who update their
twitters with new product information or blog posts, it's all too specific and
in order to get a good spread of updates, you'd be opening up a crapflood, and
I have little inclination to filter it myself.

I use it to keep up with what's happening with people I know, a couple
humorous feeds (e.g. @fakeapstylebook, @shitmydadsays), and authors who are
writing books I want to read.

Also, there are a couple people I follow who tend to post links of interest to
me (at the moment, @donsbot and @bos31337, as I'm currently obsessed with
Haskell), and they don't post frequently enough to pollute my feed with their
lives.

